# Clicking and painful wrist



## sam2012

Dont know what Ive done but my wrist keeps clicking and its bloody killing so im finding it hard to train. Its alright if I use an E.Z bar but if I try and do pull ups or barbell curls where my palm is facing away or at me, it starts playing up, anyone got any ideas as to what could be causing it? Ive bought a wrist support and its sh1t, doesnt do anything, would it be worth going docs or should I just try and rest it up a bit, see what happens?
​


----------



## Guest

I've got the same problem - my wrist keeps flaring up, and even woke me up at 3am the other night as it was so painful..

A temporary fix for me is to put my hand around my wrist with thumb just below it (on the palm side). Then if I push my thumb up, I get a lot of clicking. After a few attempts it seems to go back into place, and the pain goes away.

I did go to see a physio at Bupa a few years ago for the same problem. He took one look at it and told me that my wrist had popped out of place. I couldn't see it though - it just looked normal to me. Anyway, he did a lot of pulling and re-adjusting (over a few sessions), then one day when I was pushing down to get out of bed, it just clicked back into place. I didn't get any more pain after that.

My advice would be to see a decent physio - don't bother with the docs as they'll tell you to either a) rest it for a few weeks or B) stop lifting weights.

You may also want to check your wrist position when lifting weights that involve a push. For me, the problem seemed to be caused by me letting my wrist bend backwards (almost 90 degrees) when lifting heavier weights. I dropped my weights until I could do it properly with a straight wrist, then slowly upped them again.

Hope it gets better anyway mate - I know how painful it can be!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

mb75 said:


> I've got the same problem - my wrist keeps flaring up, and even woke me up at 3am the other night as it was so painful..
> 
> A temporary fix for me is to put my hand around my wrist with thumb just below it (on the palm side). Then if I push my thumb up, I get a lot of clicking. After a few attempts it seems to go back into place, and the pain goes away.
> 
> I did go to see a physio at Bupa a few years ago for the same problem. He took one look at it and told me that my wrist had popped out of place. I couldn't see it though - it just looked normal to me. Anyway, he did a lot of pulling and re-adjusting (over a few sessions), then one day when I was pushing down to get out of bed, it just clicked back into place. I didn't get any more pain after that.
> 
> My advice would be to see a decent physio - don't bother with the docs as they'll tell you to either a) rest it for a few weeks or B) stop lifting weights.
> 
> You may also want to check your wrist position when lifting weights that involve a push. *For me, the problem seemed to be caused by me letting my wrist bend backwards (almost 90 degrees) when lifting heavier weights. I dropped my weights until I could do it properly with a straight wrist, then slowly upped them again.*
> 
> Hope it gets better anyway mate - I know how painful it can be!


I also did this bad habit, you can lift a bit more but you **** your wrist up and its always painful for days. From what ive heard here and found out myself form is everything, bad form leads to injuries.


----------



## sam2012

cheers for the replies I appreciate it, yeh when I think about it now I do tend to let my wrist fall back especially when bench pressing. Ill just have to concentrate on my form more, lower the weight and get a physio to have a look at it


----------



## mak

Hi

Could be tendonitis , read the following and see if any of the symptoms ring a bell

http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00007

Mak


----------



## Guest

Good luck with it mate. Mine still isn't right now, and I originally injured it years ago. I should probably go back to the physio myself.


----------



## cellaratt

R

I

C

E


----------



## sam2012

mak said:


> Hi
> 
> Could be tendonitis , read the following and see if any of the symptoms ring a bell
> 
> http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=A00007
> 
> Mak


Cheers pal, kinda but mines on the other side of my wrist and the pain seems to run into my hand if I twist it



mb75 said:


> Good luck with it mate. Mine still isn't right now, and I originally injured it years ago. I should probably go back to the physio myself.


 :beer: yeh Id go back, dont want it to affect you later on in life, my shins are nakered, my wrist is killing, Ill be lucky to make 30 at this rate


----------



## Robbo90

cellaratt said:


> R
> 
> I
> 
> C
> 
> E


x2

If it persists go to the doctor and get an MRI scan to check it out


----------



## sam2012

cellaratt said:


> R
> 
> I
> 
> C
> 
> E


Its just the rest part I dont like about that lol but I suppose its gotta be done


----------



## cellaratt

I'm doing it right now...Been doing it for 2 weeks...


----------



## sam2012

cellaratt said:


> I'm doing it right now...Been doing it for 2 weeks...


you got an injury as well then I take it? I just hate not being able to train, always comes when your making decent progress as well


----------



## Robbo90

Buy some wrist wraps and see if they help.


----------



## sam2012

Robbo90 said:


> Buy some wrist wraps and see if they help.


yeh god idea pal, I picked up a wrist support before thinking it may just help alleviate it but it didnt do anything other than make my hand sweaty lol Ill make sure I grab some ready for when I return to training


----------



## Robbo90

If you get some powerlifting one's maybe some 24inch they will lock your wrist into position.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Robbo90 said:


> If you get some powerlifting one's maybe some 24inch they will lock your wrist into position.


They got any special name if i wanted to look or just 'wrist strap' google or amazon.. coz i got some really **** ones to that dont do a thing


----------



## Robbo90

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html


----------



## Robbo90

Those are all decent powerlifting type one's which will give you a great deal more support.


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Robbo90 said:


> http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/index.php/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html


Cheers, they look a bloody sight better than the £3.99 **** i bought :laugh:


----------

